# does anyone know the bottom bracket width on fantom cross uno ??



## raceline (Apr 30, 2004)

im thinking 68mm , let me know if anyone knows for sure thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

raceline said:


> im thinking 68mm , let me know if anyone knows for sure thanks.



the bottom bracket shell is 68mm.....


----------

